# Cover for Carrying the Shining Sword



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 2, 2015)

Adapted from a painting called "The Love Potion", the Sorceress is actually concocting an Enchanted Poison.

Why don't I have a scary warrior carrying the Shining Sword Of Nuada?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Why don't I have a scary warrior carrying the Shining Sword Of Nuada?



That is a good question - do you think this pre-Raphaelite painting conveys the style, setting, and tone of your story?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Love_Potion


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 2, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> That is a good question


Actually unless this series is ends up being SP, it's irrelevant.
If the Editor & I make these stories good and they get taken by a publisher, then I don't really have to worry about covers. Someone else's job?




Brian Turner said:


> do you think this pre-Raphaelite painting conveys the style, setting, and tone of your story?


The original doesn't 100% (no cats and Sorceress is only going to wear blue. I don't know why.) But oddly more appropriate than proto-Celtic Warrior with a big bronze sword

Stylistically my  setting is mix of Elf, Dwarf, Dryad and Human cultures. The Human culture are at a mix of 16th to late 18th C.  arts, styles and technology. But it is NOT the 18th C, it's now, but somewhere else.  Apparently even in "real" Ireland in 17th & 18th C the latest Modes in clothes etc co-existed with a mix of previous centuries. People kept using what they liked.
The pre-Raphaelites had an artistic conception of a past Mediaeval age that was really fantasy I think.

I do think 4th Century warrior brandishing a sword would give the wrong impression. I think once some guards with pistols seem menacing and our merry band of Teenage heroes frighten some inept Sorceresses (descendants  of Old Norse) before putting their knives away. There are no actual battles or swordplay at all. Nuada's Sword is carried (wrapped up) in case its vague magical properties might be useful. There is a similar design of Bronze age sword (made of Bronze) in the Museum in Dublin, but without the magic, some claim (with zero evidence) that it is his sword.

Many SF books have images of spaceships not actually in the story. At least I have seven female characters that are approximations to Sorceresses, Enchanters, Witches etc (1 elf, one dryad. Humans: one Tuath Dé, one part Tauth Dé, 3 x Vanir = Norse). The potion (an enchanted poison) and antidote are pretty central.

But it's only a thought. Perhaps my daughter will paint something (though she is somewhat impressionistic). I know two other artists. The Vanir (Norse) witches (Seidhr type magic) seem to have liked blue "work robes". There were three kinds; Volur, Seidhkonur and Vísendakona. Though I don't yet know exactly what those are yet. It's not critical as these people have been cut off from Sweden for over 250 years, I can make it up.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 2, 2015)

The Pre-Raphaelite were a funny bunch of "Retro" artists.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Raphaelite_Brotherhood

Some Wikipedia images of art are from here
http://www.mezzo-mondo.com/arts/mm/index1.html

So might be modern reproductions 

The famous one in every book on the subject,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:John_Everett_Millais_-_Ophelia_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm generally in favor of anything Pre-Raphaelite.  I've always thought the original of that picture rather spooky.  Is that the effect you are going for?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 2, 2015)

Spooky and the style of decor, books, window and clothes fits well enough. The "Vanir" (Norse) Seidhr practising Sorceress making a final adjustment to the Enchanted poison. Which technically would be before the book starts. Or perhaps making the Antidote 

I liked the cat. But there are none, so sadly he had to go. No rabbits either, though there are hares, Irish Wolfhounds and Wolves. There are real horses/Ponies and native animals of a similar nature.

Imported Animals / birds / fishes / plants

*Suitable as Familars for Enchanters, Sorcerers etc*
Some kind of  Owl
Rook
Jackdaw
Raven
Hoodie/Carrion Crow
Magpie
Hen harrier
Goshawk
Merlin
Peregrin Falcon
Wolf
Fox
stoat
Weasel
Ferret
Pine Martin
Fanthan  [NATIVE, not Imported, only native animal used as a Familar]

*Other Imports*
Irish Wolfhound
Hare
hedgehog
Boar
Pig
Deer
Cattle
Horse
Sheep
Goats
Seagull
Crane
curlew
trout
Salmon
Bee

Hazel
Oak
Pine
Birch
Beech
Blackthorn
Whitethorn
Apple


----------

